# Purchasing a 2006 Audi A6 HAS A PROBLEM Camshaft roller needs to be replaced



## magikmuzik99 (Jul 22, 2007)

The guy im trying to buy it from lives 6 hours away from me. The price is very good due to the car having a check engine light on. He said he took it to the dealer because the car wasnt starting properly. It was starting but needs a little more push I guess. Dealer diagnosed it and said it is a "Camshaft Roller" that needs to be replaced.
I dont know what that is, he says the car drives fine. 
Is the car ok to drive? Will it make a 6hour drive back?
Please help, thanks!


----------



## magikmuzik99 (Jul 22, 2007)

*EDIT*

Ok i got more info, the dealer got a code. He says the problem has to do with the intake cam adjuster. 
Is this a big problem? Please help


----------



## julex (Jan 24, 2009)

*I wouldn't drive a car with camshaft adjuster (that's the common part name) even for 10s*

if I knew it is on its way out. 

The part costs about $500 new but it is a pain to replace. I am not 100% sure but it probably requires timing belt to be loosened (you might have to replace the chain if it is worn down and that means taking camshafts out etc), so you're probably looking at dealer quote of like at least $2000 to fix this and there is a chance that pieces of that plastic guide that disintegrated in there are lodged all over the head and the car would become a major $$$$$ to fix now... and possible affecting other parts of engine.

I would buy that car if it was dirt cheap, I mean REAL CHEAP, and fix it myself but I kind of know what to do and have experience fixing car. It sounds like you're not so I would skip it.


----------

